# Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??



## Koghaheiner (9. Februar 2010)

Wer kann mir den Unterschied erklären? ;+

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

Klasse Frage, dass wollte ich auch schon immer einmal wissen ...
Ich muss eingestehen, ich habe von diesen neuzeitlichen Ködern soviel Ahnung wie eine Kuh vom Radfahren ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

Ich glaube es verhält sich so:

Jiggen: einen Gummiköder mit Bleikopf durch Anheben und Senken der Rute vom Grund heben und ihn kontrolliert wieder dorthin absinken lassen.

Jerken: Führen eines Jerkbaits mit ruckartigen Schlägen, die dem Köder erst Leben einhauchen.

Twitchen: So ähnlich wie das Jerken, nur mit "richtigen" Wobblern.

Beim Jiggen wird das wohl die Bedeutung sein, bei den anderen beiden denke ich mir das so. Bei mir heißt es eher "einen Wobbler abwechslungsreich führen", ob der dann gejerkt oder getwicht ist, ist mir recht wurscht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

http://www.spinnfischen.info/methoden/jerken.html
http://lahnfischer.blogspot.com/2009/08/das-jiggen-mit-gummikodern.html

_Twitchen_ bedeutet einen Wobbler mit kurzen und leichten Schlägen zu beschleunigen, damit der ausbricht.


----------



## Seefliege (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

|wavey:

" ... _Twitchen_ bedeutet einen Wobbler mit kurzen und leichten Schlägen zu beschleunigen, damit der ausbricht ..."

#6 nur dass es sich eher um ein beschleunigtes ziehen als um ein abruptes schlagen des wobblers o.ä. handelt. ist halt geschmackssache des jeweiligen anglers und tagesformabhängig von den fischis ... definitionsfrage wohl aber eher nicht, oder steht übers "twitchen" auch schon was bei wikipedia? |kopfkrat
übrigens kann man auch sehr gut mit gummiködern "softjerken" äh sorry: "-twitchen" ... :m


----------



## davidhecht (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

Ich glaube beim Jerken schlägt man den Köder mehr.

Beim Twitchen was auf gut deutsch "zupfen" heißt haucht man dem Köder durch Zupfen,sanftem Schlagen usw. Leben ein.



Gruß David


----------



## Wheelinger (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

to *jig* herumhüpfen

to *jerk* sich ruckweise bewegen






to *jerk* ruckweise ziehen

to *twitch* zucken
Jiggen mit Jig-Köpfen aus Blei, der Köder sinkt (i. d. R.) auf den Grund und wird dann durch unterschiedliche Methoden ein Stück nach oben gezogen bevor er wieder absinken kann. Anwendung häufig bei Gummifischen. Es gibt unterschiedliche Methoden, den Köder herumhüpfen zu lassen. 

Jerken mit sog. Jerk-Baits, die keine Schaufeln oder dergleichen haben. Häufig mit der Multirolle, weil das Schlagen in die Schnur massiv auf die Rolle geht. 

Twitchen ist eine Technik für Wobbler, wobei ich da unterschiedliche Schlag-/Zugtechniken sehe. In die durchhängende Schnur schlagen, mehrmaliges kurzes Zupfen der Rutenspitze vom Köder weg oder auch langsames andauerndes Durchziehen um ein 1/16 - 1/4 der eigenen Achse. Je nach dem, was man anwendet, verhält sich der Wobbler anders. Außerdem verhalten sich unterschiedliche Wobbler auch nicht immer identisch.


----------



## Würger (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

Da Jiggen ja schon richtig erklärt wurde mal die anderen beiden Sachen:


> Jerken mit sog. Jerk-Baits, die keine Schaufeln oder dergleichen haben.



Jerkbaits können sehr wohl Schaufeln haben. Wie hier auch schon richtig erklärt wurde, wird der Köder hier durch Schläge animiert.



> nur dass es sich eher um ein beschleunigtes ziehen als um ein abruptes schlagen des wobblers o.ä. handelt.



Wenn man den Köder nur beschleunigt bringt des gar nix, außer das er eben schneller läuft, was bei den meisten Twitchbaits sinnlose Potentialverschwendung ist.
Ich puzzle mal aus den teils richtigen Antworten die Quintessenz zusammen: 
Beim twitchen werden sogenannte Twitchbaits durch kurze Schläge in die lockere Schnur zum Ausbrechen gebracht. Wichtig ist wie gesagt die lockere Schnur, da man somit auch Köder rückwärtsschwimmen lassen kann (der Squirrel von Illey/Jackall ist da das Paradebeispiel).


Was hier anscheinend häufig vernachlässigt wird: Man benötigt fürs Jerken und twitchen kurze Ruten, da man sonst die Köder nicht wirklich führen kann. Die Abstriche in der Wurfweite von ner 3m zu ner 1,80m Rute sind dabei minimal, jedoch wird die Präsentation des Köders durch eine kurze Rute erheblich gesteigert.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> to *jerk* sich ruckweise bewegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, jerk off ist aber gleichmäßig betrieben viiiiieeeel schöner


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Naja, jerk off ist aber gleichmäßig betrieben viiiiieeeel schöner



Man kann langsam oder schnell jerken, mit Pausen, oder auch ganz hart und hastig - wie es die Situation grade erfordert! :m


----------



## Seefliege (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

|wavey:

" ... Wenn man den Köder nur beschleunigt bringt des gar nix, außer das er eben schneller läuft ..."

so meinte ich das auch nicht. sondern eher so wie beim aufladen der rute vor dem auswurf. da beschleunigt man die wurfbewegung auch bis die rute *voll* aufgeladen ist, um dann die schnur schiessen zu lassen. so ähnlich betreibe ich das nur viel sanfter beim twitchen mit diversen wobblern. und das mit erfolg ... die köder weisen einen absolut unkontrollierten lauf auf und die hechte mögen das offensichtlich. also ich würde zum besseren verständnis es mal mit einem "gezogenen zupfen und schlagen" versuchen ... :m


----------



## Koghaheiner (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*



Würger schrieb:


> Was hier anscheinend häufig vernachlässigt wird: Man benötigt fürs Jerken und twitchen kurze Ruten, da man sonst die Köder nicht wirklich führen kann. Die Abstriche in der Wurfweite von ner 3m zu ner 1,80m Rute sind dabei minimal, jedoch wird die Präsentation des Köders durch eine kurze Rute erheblich gesteigert.



Also braucht man für das Jiggen eine Jigrute (normale Spinrute??)? Für das Jerken eine Jerk Rute? Gibt es dann auch eine "Twitchrute" wenn ja, was wäre da ein Beispiel? Oder kann man dafür eine Dropshot Rute nehmen, ist ja auch meist etwas kürzer und hat ein hartes Rückgrat.

Warum ich frage, ich hatte ja schon den Thread Oldschool, wie gesagt, auf der Boot in der Angelhalle wurde ich von den Händlern schwindelig geredet, jetzt fängt mein lokaler Händler auch noch an schlau daher zu schwätzen und ich steh dann da und lächle nur noch freundlich weil ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe was genau er meint, Jerkrute (WG bis 100gr)  habe ich mir vor 2 Jahren gekauft, allerdings aufgrund der Problem beim Auswerfen mit der Multi nur in Norwegen als Bootsrute für das leichte Pilken verwendet.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

Moin Heiner!

Nur mal so grob angerissen,

Ein "Twitch" ist nicht anderes als ein zackiger Schlag/Zupfer in die lose Schnur. Dafür kann man natürlich auch eine normale Spinnrute nehmen, jedoch ist hier eine kurze und harte Rute von Vorteil.

Ein Jerkbait wird auch geschlagen jedoch ist die Schnur beim Schlag gestrafft und nur nach dem Schlag kurz locker gelassen das mit der Köder schön zur Seite rutschen kann. Hier ist eine spezielle Rute unabdingbar weil die Ködergewichte so hoch sind und das eine normale Spinnrute garnicht mitmachen könnte.

Das "Jiggen" ist das führen eines Gummiköders. hier kann man auch sagen das je kürzer und härter die Rute ist desto feinere Bewegungen kann man mit dem Gummifisch vollführen.


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

twitchen= http://www.angelsport-welt.de/blog/angelmethoden/twitchen-twitch-angeln/,hat erst gestern ein ABler in nem anderen Fred verlinkt.

hab ich innerhalb 0,7432108sec. per Google gefunden ,für die 2 anderen Arten findet man genauso schnell Zig Freds,sogar hier vom AB,ein bisschen Selbstinitiative wär manchmal garnicht schlecht...


----------



## Ollek (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Wer kann mir den Unterschied erklären? ;+
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Kogha



 Tja Heiner ich glaube das können dir auch die Erfinder nicht sagen, aber es verkauft sich gut wie alles was "hip trendy & In" ist.
hast es ja selbst schon erkannt :



> Also braucht man für das Jiggen eine Jigrute (normale Spinrute??)? Für das Jerken eine Jerk Rute? Gibt es dann auch eine "Twitchrute" wenn ja, was wäre da ein Beispiel? Oder kann man dafür eine Dropshot Rute nehmen, ist ja auch meist etwas kürzer und hat ein hartes Rückgrat.



Früher nannten wir es variable Köderführung beim Spinnfischen....|kopfkrat:c oh man schweres Wort.

Gruss


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Früher nannten wir es variable Köderführung beim Spinnfischen...



Das gibt es heute auch noch, aber mittlerweile nennt man das "hilfloses Herumgezuppel".
Anfänger fangen mit dieser "Technik" manchmal erstaunlich gut. 

Ansonsten ist es natürlich vollkommen überflüssig irgendwelche Führungsarten mit etwas ausführlicheren (und *Gott hilf uns allen* englischen) Begriffen zu versehen, wenn man eine solch präzise Beschreibung wie "variantenreiche Köderführung" hat, damit ist ja schon alles gesagt. Man könnte sonst ja wissen, welche "Variante" nun gemeint ist.

Aber wenn's selbst die Erfinder nicht genau verstanden haben, einige in diesem Thread haben es offensichtlich.


----------



## Ollek (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

:vik: Wicked


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

Das bin ich. Scooter rocks.


----------



## Ollek (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

:m Ich wäre dafür die Begriffe zu verdeutschen...

Jiggen = Zuppeln
Jerken = Hacken
Twitchen = Peitschen

Denn in der Carpcorner of my Dealer des Vertrauens breaken sig bereits today many Kunden the Zunge when they only mal one Paket of Hooks buyen wollen.

Never auszudenken when they complete no Plan of the Materie haben.

There are Speekstörung and Mistakes on the Water vorprogramiert 

Deshalb Say No to English

God Bless you (BobRoss) |supergri


----------



## Seefliege (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

|wavey:
@ Ollek;

vor ein paar jahren traff ich mal ein paar buletten am hiesigen heimgewässer, die da gerade an einem relativ ungeeigneten platz am karpfenangeln waren. der eine war der prototyp des sog. *"Dinglisch-Men's"*. die hatten 24 h mit sicherheit nichts gefangen, da ich in sicht- und hörentfernung auch am see übernachtete. ich versuchte denen zu verklickern, dass sie nicht so optimal sitzen würden. da meinte "The Dinglisch-Men": das er "nur mal ein wenig *Hemp *abkochen" müsste, dann würden die karpfen schon schlange stehen. 
ich weiß ja nicht, was die da so gemacht haben, aber hanf war da wohl auch im spiel ... ##


----------



## Gismor321 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Unterschied jiggen, Jerken, Twitchen??*

Doch nicht so ein Hanf


----------

